# Urban Acid



## cherrymoose

What is it? How do you 'use' it? Is it in post-processing, or is it only something you can do while shooting? Film, digital, or both?

These may seem like dumb questions, but lately I've seen a lot of very interesting photos using 'urban acid', and I have no idea what it is.

Indulge me. :mrgreen:


----------



## Lars Leber

There is a Photoshop action called 'Urban Acid' ..

http://www.atncentral.com/download.htm#Image_Enhancements


----------



## cherrymoose

Thanks for the link, although it doesn't want to download....:meh:


----------

